
Cavaliers reluctant to pay $1,300 for Finals tickets, unhappy with seat location - peterkrieg
http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2016/story/_/id/15932452/cleveland-cavaliers-feel-golden-state-warriors-charging-too-much-nba-finals-tickets
======
DrScump
Warriors season ticket holders have to pay $1600 each for those seats? Wow. 3
seasons ago, regular season tickets were $33 per game there.

